# Which "Old School" Dog Should I Draw Next??



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey everyone. I noticed this morning that i'm running out of ideas on which Old School dogs i can draw...like Chinaman, Mayday and so on. I know there's plenty out there.

I tried looking here: http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/19829-pictures-old-school-bloodlines.html
but came out empty handed.

Some of the pictures weren't clear enough and others didn't have a pose i thought i could put on paper.
I thought about drawing Crenshaw's Honeybunch but i'm still looking for a good picture.

So does anyone have any ideas of which dogs i should draw?
Do you have a cool picture of them?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I would love to see you draw Plumber's CH Alligator  He was a great and beautiful boy


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> I would love to see you draw Plumber's CH Alligator  He was a great and beautiful boy


Okay, i'm off to draw Alligator










While i'm drawing i'm still on the computer so please keep posting


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome he looks like a hell cat. Very beautiful dog


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I may have to draw him in somewhat of a different post because this head is not coming out right


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

You'll get it


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

lol i'll try


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

hey, hey , hey, no fair, you picked the first one !!! i want colby !!! ...in brown pencil!!!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> hey, hey , hey, no fair, you picked the first one !!! i want colby !!! ...in brown pencil!!!!


:rofl:

Like Webster's Joker or Colby's Jerry?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ooooo I say Jerry


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Awesome he looks like a hell cat. Very beautiful dog


to be 70 lbs you're totally right lol

I'll close his mouth. His head looks much better with it shut


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

joker, joker , joker, stop listening to kg420 she's a bad influence...lol.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

...wait, which one is Joker?...lol


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

This is Joker lol










....i might have to tamper with his stand...just a pinch though lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> to be 70 lbs you're totally right lol
> 
> I'll close his mouth. His head looks much better with it shut


I know right. He was a big ol boy. So is Dosia he was a little over 70 at his last check up but he might be lighter now that he's a little more conditioned 


NinaThePitbull said:


> joker, joker , joker, stop listening to kg420 she's a bad influence...lol.


 Your not the first to say that and probly not the last


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

HA! Got a great pic!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> I know right. He was a big ol boy. So is Dosia he was a little over 70 at his last check up but he might be lighter now that he's a little more conditioned
> 
> Your not the first to say that and probly not the last


lol Dosia looks like he can throw down....with love :rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ooooo that is a great pic


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> lol Dosia looks like he can throw down....with love :rofl:


LOLL  You better watch out if your a squeaky he tear you up


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Ooooo that is a great pic


ain't it awesome? I finished a pic of Mayday earlier. So when i finish Alligator and Joker (or Jerry which ever one you guys prefer) i'll post em up


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome I can't wait


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> LOLL  You better watch out if your a squeaky he tear you up


:rofl:
Gotta love that boy.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I never noticed how hard it could be to close a dog's mouth....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's a front shot of Dosia with a closed mouth if that helps


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Here's a front shot of Dosia with a closed mouth if that helps


Thanks!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

great pic bittersweet, thats what im talking about, with a burnt umber pencil or brown pencil, that would look great


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> great pic bittersweet, thats what im talking about, with a burnt umber pencil or brown pencil, that would look great


hmmm....i'll try it hehe


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> This is Joker lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his right rear furtjer back????


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> his right rear furtjer back????


Totally....


----------

